# Livery wanted in Berkshire



## MontysKeeper (31 May 2016)

Hello,

Looking for livery yards in Berkshire. I live in Arborfield, so some where within a 20 min drive? 

DIY or DIY assisted preferred. School with lights, as I work full time and some hacking would be ideal. 

Any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## Suzie86 (2 June 2016)

Hi Montyskeeper

There are so many yards around but I think most are fun with great big wait lists! I did see a yard in yately advertising spaces on the berks horse and pony facebook group. Have you posted/looked on there? And livery yards in berkshire and surrey?

Here's a list of all the yards I looked at or researched last time I was looking

Wheatlands (lovely but don't think the hacking was great)
White horse farm (think was called that, on same lane as Wheatlands)
Horns Farm (geldings only, I was there and it was lovely, no idea if space but unlikely)
Longreach
Greenacres

also this old thread
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/archive/index.php/t-515375.html


----------



## MontysKeeper (2 June 2016)

Suzie86 said:



			Hi Montyskeeper

There are so many yards around but I think most are fun with great big wait lists! I did see a yard in yately advertising spaces on the berks horse and pony facebook group. Have you posted/looked on there? And livery yards in berkshire and surrey?

Here's a list of all the yards I looked at or researched last time I was looking

Wheatlands (lovely but don't think the hacking was great)
White horse farm (think was called that, on same lane as Wheatlands)
Horns Farm (geldings only, I was there and it was lovely, no idea if space but unlikely)
Longreach
Greenacres

also this old thread
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/archive/index.php/t-515375.html

Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply! 

Do you know if Horns farm has a school? 

Thanks


----------



## Suzie86 (2 June 2016)

It does have a school yes. Not huge but perfectly decent. Also a jumping field in the summer. Hacking is good as 5 mins down a quiet lane to Bramshill. I don't have contact details anymore I'm afraid though.


----------



## Kylara (2 June 2016)

Wrong end of Berks I think, but I have part spaces nr Hungerford (easy access off M4 or A34) big school and great hacking.


----------



## KateLowe (6 June 2016)

Kylara said:



			Wrong end of Berks I think, but I have part spaces nr Hungerford (easy access off M4 or A34) big school and great hacking.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Kylara - sorry to gate-crash the thread - I am currently looking for livery (I'm in Kintbury - ideally grass with good shelter or part but with good amount of turnout). Is that something you can offer? What are your rates please? Thanks!


----------



## Kylara (6 June 2016)

I'll PM you Kate. No grass livery but I do offer part with daily turnout and fab facilities


----------



## GP555 (21 June 2016)

Did you find a Livery ?


----------



## MontysKeeper (21 June 2016)

Nothing solid. Name is on a few waiting lists!


----------



## deicinmerlyn (21 June 2016)

Suzie86 said:



			Hi Montyskeeper

There are so many yards around but I think most are fun with great big wait lists! I did see a yard in yately advertising spaces on the berks horse and pony facebook group. Have you posted/looked on there? And livery yards in berkshire and surrey?

Here's a list of all the yards I looked at or researched last time I was looking

Wheatlands (lovely but don't think the hacking was great)
White horse farm (think was called that, on same lane as Wheatlands)
Horns Farm (geldings only, I was there and it was lovely, no idea if space but unlikely)
Longreach
Greenacres

also this old thread
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/archive/index.php/t-515375.html

Click to expand...

Horns Farm is full
White Horse Farm has closed - no liveries now


----------



## GP555 (21 June 2016)

I have a space for one part of full livery near to thatcham and Greenham


----------



## Ohrobo (7 January 2017)

Hi Kylara, do you have livery spaces available? I'm in Kintbury also


----------

